# Metalheads & Katy Perry...?



## Æxitosus (Jun 4, 2009)

Yea, so I've noticed that a lot of metal fans are also fans of Katy Perry. I have never actually heard KP, but I am pretty sure she is pop, the natural-born enemy of metal. What's going on there?

Today I was reading the new guitar world issue and in the section about the guitarists performing in the Mayhem fest, and 3 or 4 of them said that Katy Perry was on their iPod. 

Is there something I am missing about her? Is she actually a metal musician and I just don't know it? Why does she appeal to people who listen to metal?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

I listened to Katy Perry and I liked it 




*awaits facepalm*


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 4, 2009)

/facepalm


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have never heard Katy Perry, but I am going to Mayhem fest. Which guitarists said they listen to her???


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 4, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> I have never heard Katy Perry, but I am going to Mayhem fest. Which guitarists said they listen to her???


hold on, i threw the magazine away. gotta fish for it

EDIT - sorry man i can't find it. im sure someone else here has the issue...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Her music? 

But get it, she would... 

"How would she get it, CIAM?" 

"Like a lumberjack splitting a log. "


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jun 4, 2009)

I think when metal people say that they like her, they're referring to her boobs.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 4, 2009)

SymmetricScars said:


> I think when metal people say that they like her, they're referring to her boobs.



 damn, she has a pair!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 4, 2009)

I like her :/


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

her assets are her most impressive feature.


----------



## Gamba (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I don't like her music. 
I'm dig more brutal stuff, like that Demi Lovato's get back song...



Scar Symmetry said:


> her assets are her most impressive feature.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 4, 2009)

Gamba said:


> Well, I don't like her music.
> I'm dig more brutal stuff, like that Demi Lovato's get back song...


definitely men, that shit's brutal


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

J0nas Bros are teh br00talz?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 4, 2009)

Katy Perry


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 4, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> J0nas Bros are teh br00talz?



TH3YZ KVLT


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2009)

Nothing wrong with pop music. 

It's all in the delivery... and just look at that.


----------



## Variant (Jun 4, 2009)

Æxitosus;1534682 said:


> Yea, so I've noticed that a lot of metal fans are also fans of Katy Perry. I have never actually heard KP, but I am pretty sure she is pop, the natural-born enemy of metal. What's going on there?
> 
> Today I was reading the new guitar world issue and in the section about the guitarists performing in the Mayhem fest, and 3 or 4 of them said that Katy Perry was on their iPod.
> 
> Is there something I am missing about her? Is she actually a metal musician and I just don't know it? Why does she appeal to people who listen to metal?




I certainly do not get it, she fucking sucks. Irritating, shallow, inane pop shit.  There's some shit with pop leanings that I like, fucking Britney clone #763.2 is not on that list.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

Variant said:


> Irritating, shallow, inane pop shit.



well yeah there's no disputing that, but you would do her and you know it


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Much crucifixion would take place should she ever venture near Sheepfock, Scotland. The poor ewes up here need a break.


----------



## AZ7 (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah, i don't know - it is creepy, but there is something about her! I consider her hot and she is decently talented.
Not to mention, her personality is pretty cool from radio interviews I've heard. She totally does it for me!!!!


----------



## Misanthropy (Jun 4, 2009)

seeing her this tuesday at shepards bush, Can't wait, where i will than proceed to molest her after the show =)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Lend you some chloroform, I can. 

Though I want it back when you're done, though! It's in short supply this far north of civilisation.


----------



## Variant (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys are all lame... I'm just going to jerk off to caughtinamosh's avatar and listen to Devin Townsend.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 4, 2009)

Its because she kissed a girl and liked it.....


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 4, 2009)

I like it, and listen to her relatively regularly, and to be honest I actually find there to be some sonic similarities to Silverchair, dunno what it is though, however it is probably that which draws me to her cos I am a pretty big Silverchair fan.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jun 4, 2009)

She wouldn't be half bad if she didn't let the music companies 'commercialize' her


----------



## errnestoo (Jun 4, 2009)

as a spanish guy, its the light skinned white girl/black hair/punk rock vibe that gets me. cant get enough of it, most of the chicks ive fucked with were the same type...its just what we do


----------



## silentrage (Jun 4, 2009)

We like her because we're lonely, it's not quantum surgery, jesus.

By we I mean you guys.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think she's pretty hot, but I'm not a fan...


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2009)

Somebody link "I killed a girl" already.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 4, 2009)

Dude, I thought I was the only one who had noticed that many metal fans like her too. It's pretty weird I must say.

I think it's probably because she is hot and has a lot more edge than your average pop star (both look and personality wise). I saw few live clips from her and I was kinda let down, her voice and stage presence are not as great as they appear in the videos. But still, I'd hit that!


----------



## Bungle (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, she's sexy bitch and I'd like to plug her, but her music is all shit, except for this here cover:


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2009)

There's nothing necessarily wrong with "pop," but there is with Katy Perry. She sucks... BIG TIME. 

I can honestly say I've never met a metalhead who said they liked her.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 4, 2009)

All I have to say is

OMNOMNOMNOM

who cares what her music sounds like? Mute button innit!

I'm drunk, I wanna fuck her, that's all I have to say...


----------



## silentrage (Jun 4, 2009)

Naren said:


> There's nothing necessarily wrong with "pop," but there is with Katy Perry. She sucks... BIG TIME.
> 
> I can honestly say I've never met a metalhead who said they liked her.



I like a girl who sucks... BIG TIME.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 4, 2009)

I like her stuff but I'm not sure why. However I would fuck her till Mr. Johnsn fell off. Btw that cover is amazing.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 5, 2009)

Katy Perry sorta looks like Joan Jett in the 80's, but with one hell of a rack...and seeing as Joan Jett is my official "sexiest woman ever...EVER", i can see how Katy Perry pushes buttons for as many people as she does


----------



## Harry (Jun 5, 2009)

MTech said:


> eh more into H. Williams





I actually kinda dig Paramore too to be honest.


----------



## Harry (Jun 5, 2009)

Naren said:


> There's nothing necessarily wrong with "pop," but there is with Katy Perry. She sucks... BIG TIME.
> 
> I can honestly say I've never met a metalhead who said they liked her.



I've never met a metalhead in real life that even knows who she is, let alone likes her music.


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2009)

Harry said:


> I've never met a metalhead in real life that even knows who she is, let alone likes her music.



Exactly.

Considering the magnitude of Katy Perry's level of "fail," I would lose some respect for someone if I found out they liked her music.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Come on, how many guys do you know of that DON'T subtitute their penis for their brains occasionally?


----------



## Naren (Jun 5, 2009)

silentrage said:


> ^ Come on, how many guys do you know of that DON'T subtitute their penis for their brains occasionally?



How is that relevant to something that has to do with your ears and not your eyes?


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

Brains my friend.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 5, 2009)

The blood can only flow to one place at a time, and most of the time it ain't gonna flow to my brain.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2009)

She would make a fine penis accessory, but she also writes some nice catchy tunes. And theres nothing wrong with catchy tunes, no sir.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 5, 2009)

Quite cute, but musically? Nah.

<--- Metalhead, kind of.


----------



## CapenCyber (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't think I'd class myself as solely a "metalhead" anymore, but anyway, her songs are a little catchy and yeah she's hot, but overall that makes a big fat "meh" from me.



<puts Aphex Twin back on>


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 5, 2009)

I guess being hot does a lot for her to be accepted by metalheads, for sure, everyone wants to do her and it's a fact. If she was ugly the barrier would be way bigger... lol

I hated her songs in the beggining and thought her voice irritating. My g/f is a big fan of her and even she said she would do her if she was born a man or something lol. Anyway, after listening to with it kinda grew on me, it's not like spectacular shit but it's fun, harmless music, sometimes with funny lyrics. I can't see the problem with it. Althought, Hailey Williams DOES smoke her vocally and I DO like Paramore, any problems with it? Suck it! lol 

And about pop, this pop hating metalhead thing is an elitism, just like the ones discussed in other threads. Most metalheads, even the tr00 ones, are closet fans of something and won't admit it. I like well-crafted pop like Prince, Michael Jackson, Tears for Fears, B52's, etc. What's the deal? There is no enemy to metal, it's cool to like more than one genre sometimes y' know. 

Not regarding Katy Perry, but regarding pop... in my teen years I was about being tr00 and kvlt and shit, nowadays I just listen to a song because I like it, no matter the style. I like stuff from Carlos Santana to Morbid Angel and I'm fine with it.


----------



## klutvott (Jun 5, 2009)

When i heard her first song(i kissed a girl blablabla) on the radio, i was 100% sure it was PINK.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> And about pop, this pop hating metalhead thing is an elitism, just like the ones discussed in other threads. Most metalheads, even the tr00 ones, are closet fans of something and won't admit it. I like well-crafted pop like Prince, Michael Jackson, Tears for Fears, B52's, etc. What's the deal? There is no enemy to metal, it's cool to like more than one genre sometimes y' know.





Michael Jackson, Pussycat Dolls, Simon Webbe, Paramore, New Found Glory, Evanescence, Linkin Park and P.O.D. can all be found on my iPod and you know what? I FUCKING LOVE IT.



klutvott said:


> When i heard her first song(i kissed a girl blablabla) on the radio, i was 100% sure it was PINK.



I've never thought about it til you said it, but now you mention it, it does sound a lot like Pink!


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 5, 2009)

Harry said:


> I've never met a metalhead in real life that even knows who she is, let alone likes her music.



its funny, but being a metal head is something i would rather not be (although i realize that is the thread title). I'm more about say, being a musician. I don't like her music, but there is some pop stuff i like (i.e. paramore).

I've never understood why people feel they are better off by blocking out entire genres of music.

most of the Pop genre sucks, but Thriller is a god damn amazing album. Every genre has its masters.

And i still listen to stuff that would tear your average michael jackson fan a new one.


----------



## Desi (Jun 5, 2009)

> When i heard her first song(i kissed a girl blablabla) on the radio, i was 100% sure it was PINK.



Really? She didn't sound like P!NK to me. Now, if the song were called "I had a 3some with 2 other gurlz and LUVD ITZ!!!", then I would've been like "that's gotta be P!NK!".


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 5, 2009)

See, with Pink, I would expect to hear "I whipped your ass, and made you like it!" To which, of course, I would reply "Yes please!" 

The whole Katy Perry thing is a no-brainer, really (pun intended): she's young, full breasted and shows them off, and sang a song about being straight but willing to mess with girls. Isn't that pretty much a major male fantasy right there?

Erm, speaking academically, of course!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm proud to say I've successfully avoided hearing any of her music at all.

She looks pretty fit, though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> She looks pretty fit, though.



over the pond you say 'fit' too?

I thought that was a UK exclusive


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> over the pond you say 'fit' too?
> 
> I thought that was a UK exclusive



hehe

You gotta remember, I'm a DnB fanatic, and most of that stuff comes from your side of the pond (or from outside my country, at the very least) so I've done a LOT of interacting with people who use it. Over time it just kinda sleazed it's way into my vocabulary.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> hehe
> 
> You gotta remember, I'm a DnB fanatic, and most of that stuff comes from your side of the pond (or from outside my country, at the very least) so I've done a LOT of interacting with people who use it. Over time it just kinda sleazed it's way into my vocabulary.



yeah I'd say about 90% of DnB is British but I'm not into it that much anymore so that figure could be way off.

have you heard of the phrase "gives me jokes" ?

slang gives me jokes.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah I'd say about 90% of DnB is British but I'm not into it that much anymore so that figure could be way off.
> 
> have you heard of the phrase "gives me jokes" ?
> 
> slang gives me jokes.



You takin' the piss, mate?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

synrgy said:


> You takin' the piss, mate?



oo dyu fink I am eh?

you bloody numpty


----------



## Severance (Jun 5, 2009)

I like her songs but I have no say i Listen to panic at the disco.



I say we shift focus to this viking woman.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

my trouble and strife fell down the apples and pears


----------



## cycloptopus (Jun 5, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Yes, she's sexy bitch and I'd like to plug her, but her music is all shit, except for this here cover:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2009)

CapenCyber said:


> <puts Aphex Twin back on>




You win. Richard David James has more talent and inspiration in his little toe than 99% of other musicians attain in their entire careers.


----------



## liamh (Jun 5, 2009)

Variant said:


> You guys are all lame... I'm just going to jerk off to caughtinamosh's avatar and listen to Devin Townsend.


You lead a fine life, my friend


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> David James has more talent and inspiration in his little toe than 99% of other musicians attain in their entire careers.



hey thanks


----------



## liamh (Jun 5, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You win. Richard David James has more talent and inspiration in his little toe than 99% of other musicians attain in their entire careers.


I would like to point out that Richard grew up very near to where my father did, in Lanner, Cornwall..
About Katy Perry, I was in a friends car and listening to the radio, when suddenly, "I kissed a girl" came on, and I was shocked to find my foot tapping. I learnt that even though it's not deep, hugely talent-requiring, it's fun to listen to, and there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

'I Kissed A Girl' actually reminds me a lot of 'Personal Jesus' by Depeche Mode.

I hate Depeche Mode


----------



## Nats (Jun 5, 2009)

she's hot but i don't like her music. lady gaga on the other hand, she's ugly but i like her music


----------



## liamh (Jun 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> oo dyu fink I am eh?
> 
> you bloody numpty


Mate, dont get lairy!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

liamh said:


> Mate, dont get lairy!



shut your maaf.


----------



## liamh (Jun 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> shut your maaf.


Cum on den!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 5, 2009)

Lady Gaga is freaking scorching in her music videos (ie when she's airbrushed to Hell). In "real life" (read: on the television), she's absolutely vile. 

Variant! Teh CIAM avatar is not to be chugged to!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

liamh said:


> Cum on den!



bruv don't chat bare breeze in manz endz yeh, you'll get merked. nuffa dem rasclaat.

man this thread has gone so off-topic I actually feel kinda guilty


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

liamh said:


> I would like to point out that Richard grew up very near to where my father did, in Lanner, Cornwall..
> About Katy Perry, I was in a friends car and listening to the radio, when suddenly, "I kissed a girl" came on, and I was shocked to find my foot tapping. I learnt that even though it's not deep, hugely talent-requiring, it's fun to listen to, and there's nothing wrong with that



There is, if it doesn't feature 32nd string skipping tapped arppeggios it's heresy.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 5, 2009)

Nonsense. Not featuring drop Z riffage and 128th double bass drumming... THAT'S heresy!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I hate Depeche Mode


 
I'd say THAT'S heresy.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2009)

She's hot. Music sucks. 

/thread


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 5, 2009)

She's cute, but am I the only one who thinks she looks like a hyper-sanitised version of Dita Von Teese?

As for her music, it's fairly ordinary pop-rock that only caught people's attention on the basis of a impossibly-contrived novelty track.:2cents:

Oh, and it had to be done...


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 5, 2009)

MTech said:


> eh more into H. Williams


Meh.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Meh.



 Like you wouldn't.


----------



## liamh (Jun 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> bruv don't chat bare breeze in manz endz yeh, you'll get merked. nuffa dem rasclaat.


 I'm not gonna even try and retort to that 

INNIT!

Nah, not working


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 5, 2009)

i say we cut the shit and post more pictures of Perry!! who's with me?!!!


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

yes, pics of hotties plz.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'd do her. Of course, I'm almost old enough to be her father, so I probably shouldn't say that. 

The "kissed a girl" song is very catchy, albeit not much of substance.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 5, 2009)

silentrage said:


> yes, pics of hotties plz.



comments will turn this into a porn thread
i dont wanna be banned again...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Jun 5, 2009)

I seen her perform live at the MMVA awhile back, she could not sing.


----------



## liamh (Jun 5, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I seen her perform live at the MMVA awhile back, she could not sing.


 Boobs..


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 5, 2009)

^^ +1


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

Just pm me, lmao.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 5, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Just pm me, lmao.


even better, just look it up yourself. 

here's a start: Google


----------



## silentrage (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh I have plenty of it already, I thought you had some particular in mind, like CIAM's avatar chick or something like that.


----------



## thedonutman (Jun 5, 2009)

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> I seen her perform live at the MMVA awhile back, she could not sing.




Not a bad song, but that performance is terrible too.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 5, 2009)

...Upping the frustration levels... Cannot cope...


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 5, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Meh.


----------



## Variant (Jun 5, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Meh.



+ Agreed, cut it out with the Hayley Williams crap... whythefuckfor when there are so many uber-fine frontwomen in metal.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 5, 2009)

They don't have the cute factor though. Yeah, they're hot. Hayley Williams isn't hot, she's just fucking adorably pretty and cute, and there's something strangely attractive about that


----------



## MTech (Jun 5, 2009)

Or Lisa ex. Kittie


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 5, 2009)

^^what band is she from?


----------



## SleepingSymphon (Jun 5, 2009)

I like her music but it's not like I only enjoy metal and her music...there's everything else......I think metal is the outcast in my tastes.


----------



## MTech (Jun 5, 2009)

Æxitosus;1536219 said:


> ^^what band is she from?



Are your eyes broken


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Æxitosus;1536219 said:


> ^^what band is she from?



Shes been in a few, To See You Broken, Kittie, The Dear And Departed. I dont no if shes currently playing with anyone? hot but


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

Æxitosus;1536219 said:


> ^^what band is she from?


----------



## Variant (Jun 5, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> They don't have the cute factor though. Yeah, they're hot. Hayley Williams isn't hot, she's just fucking adorably pretty and cute, and there's something strangely attractive about that



Cristina Scabbia *not* cute? You're stoned.


----------



## MTech (Jun 5, 2009)

Variant said:


> Cristina Scabbia *not* cute? You're stoned.


I must of missed her being posted in this thread.. 
She's beautiful..and she's so tiny


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 5, 2009)

Marta from Bleeding Through owns Scab


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 5, 2009)

MTech said:


> I must of missed her being posted in this thread..
> She's beautiful..and she's so tiny



now THAT is hott


----------



## MTech (Jun 5, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> Marta from Bleeding Through owns Scab


Ew.. NO. 
Have you ever seen them both in real life? 
Cristina > on size and complexion.

Would rather Call Milf with Maria from ITM








Or Dominique Persi


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

Marta =


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 5, 2009)

there is something i like about Chibi from The Birthday Massacre.. cant quite put my finger on it


----------



## MTech (Jun 5, 2009)

^ she's so so.. I like Lyn Z better personally..


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 5, 2009)

i agree now... this pics mint hahaha http://a701.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/81/l_af7c6fe4eda9c194a634c170ae868824.jpg


----------



## MTech (Jun 5, 2009)

Ya I was gonna post that one but since I got a PM for postin a pic of a girl wearing skimpy clothes and a guitar I figured that wouldn't go over well either...
She's extremely nice though I went to their show and got to BS with her awhile and she was telling me how she works at a Starbucks back home.... I can't imagine what I'd do if she made me coffee every morning.


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 5, 2009)

id make her marry me


----------



## zackkynapalm (Jun 6, 2009)

It's sort of like I've noticed a lot of metalheads like Blink 182.

anyone else notice this?

maybe it's just me.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 6, 2009)

MTech, what a genius smilie





  

EDIT: And my apologies for adding that link to your rep. it was a mistake.


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 6, 2009)

i love metal.... all types but i love A New Found Glory... pop punk owns


----------



## Harry (Jun 6, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> its funny, but being a metal head is something i would rather not be (although i realize that is the thread title). I'm more about say, being a musician. I don't like her music, but there is some pop stuff i like (i.e. paramore).
> 
> I've never understood why people feel they are better off by blocking out entire genres of music.
> 
> ...



That really isn't what I mean when I say I'm a metalhead.
I listen to Stevie Ray Vaughn, I listen to Paramore, I listen to Linkin Park, I listen to jazz fusion and jazz, I love listening to composers like Chopin and Stravinsky.
If you saw me in person, you wouldn't even be able to tell I'm a metalhead in person, because I rarely wear band t shirts, I don't have any of the chains or anything. 
I went through a phase, particular when the Mexico city emo riot thing was happening, where I just didn't want to call myself a metalhead anymore and wanted to distance myself from that metalhead thing.
I thought it was ridiculous that some metalheads across the world and ones I knew in person just went out of there way to insult people that listened to stuff that wasn't "troo" like hardcore punk, emo, whatever.
I didn't want to be associated with close mindedness of such a degree.
So I closed my mind off to the idea of being a metalhead.
My band t shirts never got worn in ages, I became that adamant about getting away from metalhead culture.

But to be honest, I realized it was ridiculous. I found myself once again spending 70 per cent of my listening time to metal. I realized at heart my favorite stuff to play on guitar is metal.
Some of my favorite metal bands and songs are the result of the bands having listened to stuff outside the metal genre.

There is no shame in being a metalhead and calling yourself what so ever.
The term doesn't mean you have to shut your ears off to certain music, because it doesn't.
The term doesn't mean you have to be an ignorant little teenage shit that bashes emo kids because it's "troo", because it doesn't.

Instead of trying not to associate with the term metal head, I embraced the term for what I truly believe are it's positive qualities.
I believe being a metalhead can promote open mindedness, I believe it can promote understanding and acceptance of other music styles.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 6, 2009)

Good music will always find away to reach your ears. Unfortunately, crap like Katy Perry and Pink etc is forced down your throat. The only way to avoid it is to turn it off and just go on a music find. If you're interested in some good pop music, try looking through youtube or myspace. I think a lot people these days are just too lazy to search for music. They wait till someone shows them something else.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 6, 2009)

Variant said:


> Cristina Scabbia *not* cute? You're stoned.



Well no  She's not. I don't call girls like that "cute". I wanna do unspeakable things to her... that ain't cute... that's hot.

If you want "hot" then I really like the keyboardist from Winds of Plague






She looks as rough as boots in some pictures though, but I think she just doesn't photograph very well, cos on video she's smokin' 

EDIT: Also, I just found this http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewAlbums2&friendID=394891958&view=true


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 6, 2009)

props on the link!! haha


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Like you wouldn't.


She's older than me, it'd be statutory rape


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 6, 2009)

Harry said:


> That really isn't what I mean when I say I'm a metalhead.
> I listen to Stevie Ray Vaughn, I listen to Paramore, I listen to Linkin Park, I listen to jazz fusion and jazz, I love listening to composers like Chopin and Stravinsky.
> If you saw me in person, you wouldn't even be able to tell I'm a metalhead in person, because I rarely wear band t shirts, I don't have any of the chains or anything.
> I went through a phase, particular when the Mexico city emo riot thing was happening, where I just didn't want to call myself a metalhead anymore and wanted to distance myself from that metalhead thing.
> ...




i totally agree with you. someone was making the argument that no real metalhead should even know who kate perry is, which is what prompted my response.


----------



## Auyard (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know who Alana and Alexandra play for from Mattayus' link?


----------



## MTech (Jun 6, 2009)

Yea, 
The Breathing Process.





(non studio shot w/ a fan)

Not sure on the other though right in the pics it says Persia


----------



## Auyard (Jun 6, 2009)

Yea I looked it up but I didn't find anything.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 6, 2009)

you know, out of 13 pages of replies, not one person has actually answered my original question:


> Yea, so I've noticed that a lot of metal fans are also fans of Katy Perry. I have never actually heard KP, but I am pretty sure she is pop, the natural-born enemy of metal. What's going on there?


----------



## Auyard (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess everyone regardless of being a metalhead or not finds something that suits their fancy that normally doesn't. I started liking that one song by Karmina that is always played, then again that was shoved down my throat 2 times a day everyday at work. I don't think there is a reason for it, just happens.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 6, 2009)

huh. just seems really strange to me...


----------



## Variant (Jun 6, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Well no  She's not. I don't call girls like that "cute". I wanna do unspeakable things to her... that ain't cute... that's hot.
> 
> If you want "hot" then I really like the keyboardist from Winds of Plague
> 
> She looks as rough as boots in some pictures though, but I think she just doesn't photograph very well, cos on video she's smokin'



Dude, you're arguing semantics based on personal concepts of the words as applied in an entirely subjective manner.  Hot to me is cute and then some... be seriously who the fuck cares? This is a retarded thread, Katy Perry sucks, and apparently no one has a clue why metalheads would like her (over say similar genre'd Christina Agulera who can _*actually sing*_, or even Avril Lavinge who feigns playing guitar, and uh... "rocking"). Maybe they're not closet pop fans but closet trendy and can't find anything better to latch on to. 

*Variant clipped pic of hot chick absolutely wrecked with horrible Affliction shirt tats.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 6, 2009)

Æxitosus;1537009 said:


> you know, out of 13 pages of replies, not one person has actually answered my original question:



I have answered it. 

There is no such thing as a natural enemy of metal, it´s ridiculous elitist shit, really. A "metalhead" is entitled to like whatever he/she wants. A lot of people here like pop songs, depending on what they are, including myself. 

I think people like her because she isn´t really one of those pop singers with rappers and stuff and has a more "rocky" kind of edge, albeit fabricated. What is wrong with that?


----------



## synrgy (Jun 6, 2009)

She has a vagina. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 7, 2009)

Holy fuck, that Rayna girl is stunning.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Jun 7, 2009)

The same reason I like listening to Tower of Power or Dylan. It's different yeah but she does have incredibly catchy songs. You gotta give her some credit for that


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, this thread is long - im not reading all of it .

I never knew what she looked like until i clicked this thread. I got tattoo'd to katy perry, until the other dude getting inked requested for some metal - and thus was finished via lamb of god "sacrament"  - I was giving my artist flack, as he also likes metal lol.

she looks ok, as does hayley williams and avril. Hell i thought Avril was hot for a while.. and i have a friend at school who looks a lot like her too .

why does liking metal have to limit what you listen to though? that's just stupid! I'm glad we have a bluegrass cover of At The Gates songs, personally..


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 7, 2009)

my only beef with katy is her lyrical content conveyed through youthful appeal. when your 4 year old daughter is singing lyrics advocating homesexuality before they can even fucking read, you know mainstream america is ass backwards!!!


----------



## liamh (Jun 7, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> my only beef with katy is her lyrical content conveyed through youthful appeal. when your 4 year old daughter is singing lyrics advocating homesexuality before they can even fucking read, you know mainstream america is ass backwards!!!


Would you be concerned if your 4 year old daughter was singing songs about a girl kissing a boy?


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 7, 2009)

oh absolutely. my perspective is not from a homophobic standpoint at all!! i have a major concern with kids growing so damn fast. regardless of gender, it's become a social trend to be sexual from a early age. not exactly a concept i'd like to worry about so early in my kids life.


----------



## liamh (Jun 7, 2009)

Ah ok, I get you..
It really pisses me off when parents worry too much about their childrens sexuality


----------



## Groff (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't care what she sings about, I just think her music is awful in general.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 7, 2009)

Katy Perry is a moderately attractive, marginally talented woman who made a horrible song about kissing a girl. Just remember in about 18 months when she's asking you if you'd like to super size your combo meal to be nice to her.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> She's older than me, it'd be statutory rape


 
wayne approves  EXCELLENT!!!!







and on topic, metalheads can enjoy pop too!!! Me, well, I wouldn't really consider myself a "metalhead". don't get me wrong, I love metal, but I just don't think of myself as a "metalhead", in the good or bad way. 

anyways, I love some of the stuff that's out there. not katy perry or anything, but the new green day album kicks ass!!!


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 7, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> wayne approves  EXCELLENT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2009)

"Yea, so I've noticed that a lot of metal fans are also fans of Katy Perry. I have never actually heard KP, but I am pretty sure she is pop, the natural-born enemy of metal. What's going on there?"

Who cares? She's hot. Period.


----------



## Panterica (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd fuck her and like it...the music though is another story


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 7, 2009)

Variant said:


> Dude, you're arguing semantics based on personal concepts of the words as applied in an entirely subjective manner.  Hot to me is cute and then some...



Semantics indeed my friend. My opinion on someone's looks was challenged because of the words i was using, I was just clarifying.



Scarpie said:


> my only beef with katy is her lyrical content conveyed through youthful appeal. when your 4 year old daughter is singing lyrics advocating homesexuality before they can even fucking read, you know mainstream america is ass backwards!!!



yeah man i totally see your point, you're not saying it's bad to talk about homosexual behaviour, but it's a bit ridiculous when they're hearing about something so sexually experimental before they've learned about the birds and bees. This is why 9 year old girls are walking around on their own these days, dressed head to toe in things my dad would have grounded my sister for wearing when she was 21.


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 7, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> and on topic, metalheads can enjoy pop too!!! Me, well, I wouldn't really consider myself a "metalhead". don't get me wrong, I love metal, but I just don't think of myself as a "metalhead", in the good or bad way.
> 
> anyways, I love some of the stuff that's out there. not katy perry or anything, but the new green day album kicks ass!!!



i never said metalheads can't listen to pop. I myself listen to a lot of Gorillaz and Landon Pigg. But I have noticed a lot of metalheads listen to her, and I'm just not sure why her but no one else


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 7, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Semantics indeed my friend. My opinion on someone's looks was challenged because of the words i was using, I was just clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man i totally see your point, you're not saying it's bad to talk about homosexual behaviour, but it's a bit ridiculous when they're hearing about something so sexually experimental before they've learned about the birds and bees. This is why 9 year old girls are walking around on their own these days, dressed head to toe in things my dad would have grounded my sister for wearing when she was 21.



thanks matt, i didn't want to come off judgemental at all. glad you understood hahahaha


----------



## Naren (Jun 7, 2009)

Groff said:


> I don't care what she sings about, I just think her music is awful in general.



 Awesome graph.

You can listen to some pop and still like metal, but if you like Katy Perry, then regardless of whether you're a metalhead, a jazzhead, a classicalhead, a blueshead, a bluegrasshead, a rockhead, an alternativehead, a punkhead, or whatever, you're still listening to really shitty crappy music. 

Just for reference, I don't like Backstreet Boys, Katy Perry, Christina Aguilera, Britney Spears, Pink, or any of that crap, but I do like Tears For Fears, Michael Jackson, Third Eye Blind, and so on. 

Someone being hot is no reason to listen to their music. That's why 12 year old girls buy albums. Because they like someone's fashion sense or think a guy is hot. Not a genuine reason to listen to music.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 8, 2009)

This whole thing explains why the music industry is where it is. If you are a 20-year-old girl with great tits, you get the chance to make big budget albums, regardless of anything else.

Not that I have anything against 20-year-old girls with great tits...


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 8, 2009)

well in perry's defense they are in fact uber nice boobies


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 8, 2009)

Also in her defense, I have seen statements that she's made that kind of say to me that she realizes what she does is ridiculous, kitschy, and empty pop and is doing it almost in an ironic way. Whether or not she pulls it off or if the music industry big wigs have managed to undermine that intent to the point where it doesn't matter if she realize it, I don't know. 

Personally, I haven't heard her music more in passing but like pretty much all you guys, I would like to do perverse, disgusting things to her.


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 9, 2009)

wow that resemblance speaks for itself in that picture, minus the obvious set of assets


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

Katy Perry > Zooey Deschanel IMO.

although Zooey has nicer hair.


----------



## Harry (Jun 9, 2009)

^I didn't even know who Zooey Deschanel was until I googled her


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

to be fair I would do Zooey Deschanel too.

ice cream trio train full steam ahead.

CHOO CHOO.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> to be fair I would do Zooey Deschanel too.
> 
> ice cream trio train full steam ahead.
> 
> CHOO CHOO.



Zooey is so adorable she should be a new word in the dictionary for the meaning of lovely, beautiful, adorable and everything together.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 9, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> Zooey is so adorable she should be a new word in the dictionary for the meaning of lovely, beautiful, adorable and everything together.



yeah, i have a huge crush on her. I like the She and Him stuff, too


which also is pretty "poppy" among other things haha. certainly isnt metal


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

to be fair I would knob the shit out of Katy Perry, shit music or not.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

come to think of it I know a girl who resembles Zooey Deschanel.

I met up with her at Download


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont care for her music per say but fuck...shes hot


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think I'd ever even heard of Katy Perry before seeing this thread title a few days ago...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 16, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I don't think I'd ever even heard of Katy Perry before seeing this thread title a few days ago...


same here lol, I googled her when I heard the kissed a girl cover that attack attack! did when I was checking them out earlier from that hxc lameness thread lol


----------



## MTech (Jun 16, 2009)

Carrah Faye anyone?


----------



## silentrage (Jun 17, 2009)

There must be something about their personalities or talents or whatever, the proverbial "it", because in this entire thread I havn't seen a chick that's really that _physically hot_ in the grand scheme of things, yet people are digging them pretty hard.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 17, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> same here lol, I googled her when I heard the kissed a girl cover that attack attack! did when I was checking them out earlier from that hxc lameness thread lol


Check out the cover that Los Colorados did of "Hot 'n' Cold". Quite simply, the best song ever.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1upZz3a-7iM


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

MTech said:


> Yea,
> The Breathing Process.
> 
> 
> ...



This band is from my area (The Breathing Process, that is). I don't know her, but some of my friends do.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Alana.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 2, 2009)

The Breathing Process are labelmates with my band... they call themselves Black Metal but they're not really, they're Deathcore with keys like Winds of Plague.


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 2, 2009)

I think KP was/is dating the dork rapper from Gym Class Heroes..She receives "FAIL" for that alone.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 2, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> I think KP was/is dating the dork rapper from Gym Class Heroes..She receives "FAIL" for that alone.


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 2, 2009)

Gentlemen...

enjoy this.

i don't know how to imbed YT vids here.



EDIT: there we go.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

Hooray for Power Metal, and I'm glad to hear that they used her vocals for that version  Not gonna lie, that was badass  Sounded a bit like if Sonata Arctica teamed up with Katy Perry


----------



## MTech (Jul 3, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> This band is from my area (The Breathing Process, that is). I don't know her, but some of my friends do.



I know her pretty well, she quit the band though and is now out with Abigail Williams.


----------



## Luuk (Jul 3, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Hooray for Power Metal, and I'm glad to hear that they used her vocals for that version  Not gonna lie, that was badass  Sounded a bit like if Sonata Arctica teamed up with Katy Perry



Power metal 
Katy Perry  (body-wise that is)


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2009)

That's fine with me.


----------

